# Android 2.3 SMS Limit



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Does anyone know how to do this? Sms Bomber keeps giving me that stupid Ok or cancel menu...500 times.

Running Synergy ROM.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I know there is an MMS size limit, I didn't know there was an SMS limit. What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> I know there is an MMS size limit, I didn't know there was an SMS limit. What exactly are you trying to do?


SMS Bombing some people lol, apparently Android has a 100 text per hour limit, any after gives you a popup window asking to send or not,..I got about 500 popups


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Why do you need to do this, exactly? I'm not sure I want to help...

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Just some friends, nothing bad I promise


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun. 
..........................

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Alright forget I said anything. Obviously everyone things I'm up to no good.

mods, close please.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

When I was younger I could def see me sending more than 100 texts per hour sometimes, I can see how this is feasible. How to get around it though, no idea.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> When I was younger I could def see me sending more than 100 texts per hour sometimes, I can see how this is feasible. How to get around it though, no idea.


I usually don't to be honest, I did once however and every time I sent more than 100 it flipped out at me.


----------

